
You don't have to be stupid to work here but it helps - KKKKkkkk1
https://aeon.co/essays/you-don-t-have-to-be-stupid-to-work-here-but-it-helps
======
peter_d_sherman
This article may alternatively be summarized as: "A theory of why Dilbert is
so popular..."

